# Points for west and central trip



## margo (Aug 2, 2011)

How many reward points would 2 people need for a bedroom from LCH to LAX, to SEA to WPT, WPT to SAC, Sac to CHI, CHI to LCH? Also, what time of year would be best to see best scenery? We're from South Louisiana, so we would like to see snow, if possible. I have lots of Continental points, but forget flying when we can take the train! I understand that I can transfer the Cont. points to Amtrak. We rode Amtrak last year for the 1st time and loved it. Thank you for any help.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 2, 2011)

margo said:


> How many reward points would 2 people need for a bedroom from
> 
> LCH to LAX *(30,000 points)*
> 
> ...


The points needed are highlighted above. So the total is 120,000 points! That would include bedrooms all the way, "rail fare" for both off you and all meals in the dining car for both of you.

2 questions:


How are you getting from LAX to SEA?





From WPT to CHI, are you staying overnight in Sacramento, or just connecting from the CS to the CZ?



And the same to LCH, would you be staying overnight in CHI?



If not, you could book from WPT to DEN and DEN to LCH and save 10,000 points!





The best time for scenery (both for leaves and snow) may be late fall - like October or November.

If you're considering this for 2011, why not consider this bunch from AU at our Gathering to be held in SEA the weekend of October 7-9, 2011?


----------



## margo (Aug 2, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> margo said:
> 
> 
> > How many reward points would 2 people need for a bedroom from
> ...


----------



## margo (Aug 2, 2011)

margo said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > margo said:
> ...


the_traveler,

I'm not sure if I'm doing my reply right, so please forgive my ignorance if I'm not.

We are going on to Sea on the train from Lax. No, we won't be staying overnight in SAC, just connecting. The same in CHI. Maybe, we will go with the roomette. I have about 65,000 points at Cont. to transfer and can buy some if necessary.

Our trip has to be after the first of the year.

Thank you again for your patience and help.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Aug 2, 2011)

You may want to transfer your one-pass points asap, after the UA/CO merger January 1st, it may not be possible.....


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 2, 2011)

In that case, if you are doing a same day transfer in LAX, here are the points needed. (® = roomette, B = bedroom)


LCH-SEA = 20K ® or 30K (B)
SEA-WPT = 15K ® or 20K (B)
WPT-DEN = 15K ® or 20K (B)
DEN-LCH = 15K ® or 20L (B)

If you do stay overnight in LA. it would be 20K/30K to LA and 15L/20K from LA. There is a same morning connection, so that would save some points - unless you did want to stay in LA!

If you book as in the list above, all in roomettes, it can be done for 65K for both of you!



Or if you had other points, you can take bedrooms on segments and roomettes on others!


----------



## margo (Aug 2, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> In that case, if you are doing a same day transfer in LAX, here are the points needed. (® = roomette, B = bedroom)
> 
> 
> LCH-SEA = 20K ® or 30K (B)
> ...


Thank you so much for making your answer so plain. Now I can plan. Can't wait


----------



## margo (Aug 5, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> In that case, if you are doing a same day transfer in LAX, here are the points needed. (® = roomette, B = bedroom)
> 
> 
> LCH-SEA = 20K ® or 30K (B)
> ...


Thank you for your help. If we book the trip this way, at which stops can we get off and stay overnight without messing up our points?


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 5, 2011)

Only the end points of each award: Seattle, Wolf Point, Denver.

Looking at the schedule, I think that you could combine the first two legs, and travel Lake Charles - Los Angeles - Portland - Essex, all for 30,000 points in bedroom. I don't know if you want to spend four straight nights on the train, and how much you want to visit Seattle, but it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## margo (Aug 5, 2011)

Ispolkom said:


> Only the end points of each award: Seattle, Wolf Point, Denver.
> 
> Looking at the schedule, I think that you could combine the first two legs, and travel Lake Charles - Los Angeles - Portland - Essex, all for 30,000 points in bedroom. I don't know if you want to spend four straight nights on the train, and how much you want to visit Seattle, but it's a pretty good deal.


Thank you for the info. Since ELP is a dividing point for a zone, could we spend a night there? I'm just trying to break up our train ride and do laundry and get the most from our points. This is strictly a sightseeing trip. The main places I want to stay for scenery is DEN and some place in MT. Thanks again.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 5, 2011)

You could stop in ELP, but note 2 things:


LCH-ELP would be 20K points and ELP-Essex would be another 20K points. (No stopovers are allowed.)
The Sunset Limited only operates 3 days a week )as you know), so the next train will be in 2 or 3 days.


----------



## margo (Aug 5, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> You could stop in ELP, but note 2 things:
> 
> 
> LCH-ELP would be 20K points and ELP-Essex would be another 20K points. (No stopovers are allowed.)
> The Sunset Limited only operates 3 days a week )as you know), so the next train will be in 2 or 3 days.


Thank you. You're making it all so much clearer. Forget staying in ELP. It looks like we could stay a night in Essex and in Den. We have to stay in NOL, too, to catch the Sunset LTD. More questions: Do we have to change trains in SPK ?And will we get off in SAC or EMY to go to DEN? Thanks again.


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 5, 2011)

margo said:


> We have to stay in NOL, too, to catch the Sunset LTD. More questions: Do we have to change trains in SPK ?And will we get off in SAC or EMY to go to DEN? Thanks again.


Traveling Lake Charles - Los Angeles - Portland - Essex, you'd change trains in Los Angeles and Portland. The two sections of the Empire Builder meet up in Spokane, but you don't need to move from your accommodation. Going from Essex to Portland you can probably change from the Coast Starlight to the California Zephyr anywhere between Emeryville and Sacramento, but the default booking is Sacramento. The advantage of Sacramento is that it's a larger, more interesting city than the other options. The disadvantage is that the southbound California Zephyr arrives there at an early hour.


----------



## margo (Aug 5, 2011)

Ispolkom said:


> margo said:
> 
> 
> > We have to stay in NOL, too, to catch the Sunset LTD. More questions: Do we have to change trains in SPK ?And will we get off in SAC or EMY to go to DEN? Thanks again.
> ...


Thanks. I think I'm getting a plan together.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 5, 2011)

You do not have to get off in SPK. The train from SEA and the train from PDX are combined together or separated (depending on the direction) while you sleep (at 0 dark 30 - but you will not even notice it).

They will try to make the reservation to switch from the CS to the CZ in SAC, but EMY is also a legal connection. Ask to change in EMY, and you will get an included breakfast!



(They do not start serving until the wheels turn leaving SAC!) But watch the time! If the CS is running late and will not make the connection in EMY, you can jump off in MTZ (Martinez) or DAV (Davis) and make the connection too!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 5, 2011)

margo said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > You could stop in ELP, but note 2 things:
> ...


:hi: Since the_traveler(our resident AGR Guru) is probably asleep, <_< (he tires easily @ his advanced age! :lol: ), I'll try to answer your questions:

You first asked about Lake Charles, if you are staying in New Orleans you catch the train there! Sleeper pax can use the Magnificent Magnolia Room to (the Amtrak Agent will give you a Code to enter when you check in!) wait for their Train! Its not exactly the Lounge @ the Ritz ^_^ but theres TV/coffee, (it is small so snag chairs early if using it),and you will have to go into the Main lobby to use the restrooms! It's nice to get away from the crowds in the main Lobby here while you wait! (Greyhound shares the Station and Lobby on the other side of the main hall!)

You will Not have to change Trains in SPK, the PDX Sections #27/#28 are connected/unconnected here when the SEA Sections #7/#8 arrive into SPK. This is early in the morning after Midnight, you dont have to get off the Train but can for Fresh Air/Stretch etc. (just dont go to far from Trainside!)

As to making connections from EMY or SAC for Denver on the CZ, you can do it either place, SAC is the Listed Guaranteed connection, but some of us (I just made an AGR rez to connect in EMY to the CZ from the CS#11) have been able to book the EMY connection since the CS arrives into SAC so early in the AM and you will miss Breakfast and have to get off and wait like 6 hours for the CZ if you do it in SAC! If the train is running late you can Bail in SAC/Davis/Martinez, let your SCA and Conductor know if this happens! (you would get Breakfast after Departing SAC) before getting to EMY, there is Theoretically One Hour between the arrival of the CS and the departure of the CZ out of EMY!

As to where you break up your Trip going West, opinions will vary, but LA/Emeryville/Sacramento are all good. I agree with the previous Poster who said to connect in PDX instead of SEA, if you go to SEA you have to spend the night, the PDX connection is same evening saving you a night in a Hotel! SEA isnt anything Special in the Winter anyway, (well Portland can be bleak too!)LA usually has good weather and the Bay Area will be cool and damp but its just one night! Hope this isnt too confusing, that it helps! Once our resident Guru returns from his nap I'm sure hell have much to contribute, same may even be Accurate and True! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 5, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> :hi: Since the_traveler(our resident AGR Guru) is probably asleep, <_< (he tires easily @ his advanced age! :lol: )


Hey Jim, I posted 6 minutes *BEFORE* you! Also 1 hour *BEFORE* you! I know you old fogies can't read this early in the day!


----------



## margo (Aug 5, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > :hi: Since the_traveler(our resident AGR Guru) is probably asleep, <_< (he tires easily @ his advanced age! :lol: )
> ...


One more question-- do we have to do anything , besides make a reservation, to have guaranteed connections?


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 5, 2011)

No, all those connections are guaranteed connections!


----------



## margo (Aug 5, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> No, all those connections are guaranteed connections!


The reason that I ask is if I am reading the timetable right-we arrive PDX at 3:40 pm and depart PDX at 4:20 pm. That seems pretty tight for Amtrak. I won't mind spending the night in Portland if Amtrak pays, but how does that work? Thanks again.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 5, 2011)

margo said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > No, all those connections are guaranteed connections!
> ...


If for some reason, the CS is so late to connect to the EB, Amtrak will pay for your hotels!

Last year, I was on a CS that was so late, that they bussed those connecting to the EB between Albany, OR and Portland, OR! (It is actually faster to drive up I-5 than to take the CS between those cities!



) When we arrived at Union Station, we got off the bus, walked thru the station and onto the EB. As soon as the luggage was loaded, the EB left.

BTW: the CS, after making the scheduled stops between, arrived I think 30 minutes later.

Another time, a few years ago, the CS was late, but they held the EB at PDX. I walked right from the CS across the platform to the EB, they transferred the luggage and the EB was off!


----------

